# I need fertile pigeon eggs



## Sarahcool31 (8 mo ago)

I have been breeding and raising budgie parakeets for 7+ years, so I have tons of experience in hand feeding baby birds. The other night, my cat brought in a hatching pigeon egg, but it was super cold and had a hole in it. I'm not sure if the hole was from pipping or from my cat's tooth. I warmed the egg up, but the baby stopped moving inside, was in distress and had shrink wrapped. So I had to assist in the hatch, which I've done about 30 times in the past. The baby then seemed ok, but was very weak. It only made it two days. I think the trauma and temperature fluctuations were too much for it to start out life that way. But I'd love a second go around. To incubate and hatch a few pigeon eggs. To be able to hand feed them and raise them up. The problem is, I can't find any fertile pigeon eggs for sale. Can someone please help me with this, or at least point me in the right direction? Thanks so much. ❤


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

The big question is, why would you want to do that in the first place. 
I don't care how much experience you have, its wrong. 
All your doing is causing more pain and suffering for the hatchling. 
A bird needs to have its natural parents when being raised into life.

Please refrain from doing this, no matter how personally satisfying it may seem.


Good Luck


----------



## Sarahcool31 (8 mo ago)

First of all, I wasn't asking for your opinion. And whether or not it's wrong is just your opinion. It's not a fact. I was only asking if somebody had some pigeon eggs they were willing to ship and if you don't, then there's no need to respond. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2020)

Sarahcool31 said:


> I have been breeding and raising budgie parakeets for 7+ years, so I have tons of experience in hand feeding baby birds. The other night, my cat brought in a hatching pigeon egg, but it was super cold and had a hole in it. I'm not sure if the hole was from pipping or from my cat's tooth. I warmed the egg up, but the baby stopped moving inside, was in distress and had shrink wrapped. So I had to assist in the hatch, which I've done about 30 times in the past. The baby then seemed ok, but was very weak. It only made it two days. I think the trauma and temperature fluctuations were too much for it to start out life that way. But I'd love a second go around. To incubate and hatch a few pigeon eggs. To be able to hand feed them and raise them up. The problem is, I can't find any fertile pigeon eggs for sale. Can someone please help me with this, or at least point me in the right direction? Thanks so much. ❤


I have pigeons for 40 years, I normally takeout about 30 hatching eggs every month. However, I am not sure if they will make it if I ship it, cuz I see less hatching rate if I touch or move the eggs from one to another foster pair. Anyway I am in Northern VA. If you want to pickup or overnight shipping could be another option.


----------



## Sarahcool31 (8 mo ago)

Thank you so much! How much would you charge me for each egg? And would you still have eggs at the end of June? The reason I ask is because I'm leaving the state the middle of June to go pick up a cockatoo and won't be back till the end of June.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2020)

Free of charge. Best case a pair give 13 sets of eggs = 26 eggs a year. Hot summer day's it might be little less depending on the condition, but normally I always have some.


----------



## Sarahcool31 (8 mo ago)

Awesome! Will you just text me so we can communicate that way from now on? (509)961-5712 Thanks so much! -Sarah-


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

hi i don't ship eggs or sell them but i do go take feral pigeon eggs a few times then raise them myself for fun, and to be clear i do not harm them in any way and they grow and live happy lives compared to those of the feral. first i look under bridges for a "drain hole", these are holes on the walls of bridges used to drain water from the bridge when it rains. theses holes are usually reachable if you have a bucket or Stoll to stand on, pigeons love to nest in these. i take the real egg or eggs and swap them with plastic ones so the mother does not feel threatened and will think the eggs where infertile. and for the record, this is legal because pigeons are invasive to the US.


----------



## Abdelrhman (7 mo ago)

Hey you just add this your number now Everyone can text you because you just showed your number


----------



## Abdelrhman (7 mo ago)

You’re in big trouble
Hooooooooooo!


----------



## Anastasialove2307 (4 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> I have pigeons for 40 years, I normally takeout about 30 hatching eggs every month. However, I am not sure if they will make it if I ship it, cuz I see less hatching rate if I touch or move the eggs from one to another foster pair. Anyway I am in Northern VA. If you want to pickup or overnight shipping could be another option.


 Is this still available I can ship overnight


----------



## randy.gilbert4810 (2 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> I have pigeons for 40 years, I normally takeout about 30 hatching eggs every month. However, I am not sure if they will make it if I ship it, cuz I see less hatching rate if I touch or move the eggs from one to another foster pair. Anyway I am in Northern VA. If you want to pickup or overnight shipping could be another option.


 iam interested in pigeon eggs also. How do i get in touch with you? My email [email protected]


----------

